# Larger AF Steam Motors



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

At the York Show, and some others after it, I saw some people creating large motors for the Flyer steam locos -- both 3/4" and 1" thick. I know that Gilbert offered the larger 3/4" motor in some of their steam locos from the factory. These motors are very similar to those, but 3/4' and 1" thick in size.

To create them, they just use the normal 1/2" fields and armatures to get the additional parts to "thicken" the number of plates until those desired thicknesses are reached. Looking at a field coil, it's fairly easy to see how they can do this. Remove the 2 rivets holding the plates sandwiched together, stack the plates as needed and fasten them together with longer rivets or some other type of fastener. Then simply wind the appropriate amount of wire to complete the coil assembly. To create the armature, one would expect much the same. But when I look at the armature, I cannot see a simple method for disassembling it to get my additional plates needed to increase the thickness. And even if I do, how is it re-fastened into an assembly? Furthermore, where do you get an appropriate motor brush bracket to fit this longer/thicker motor?

Anybody ever go down this road creating their own custom motor parts? I probably have a few thousand questions for you if you have. First one is won't the pinion on the motor shaft be too short to mesh with the drive gear when inserted?


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> At the York Show, and some others after it, I saw some people creating large motors for the Flyer steam locos -- both 3/4" and 1" thick. I know that Gilbert offered the larger 3/4" motor in some of their steam locos from the factory. These motors are very similar to those, but 3/4' and 1" thick in size.


And you're sure they were one off? Perhaps flyer O? Those armatures look quite stout.

If they are custom that would be cool - not Fonz cool, but close. like Chachi.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

They were definitely Flyer 'S' motors...I asked him to be sure. I saw a 1" one in an Atlantic, not sure why anyone would need one that large, but it might provide more torque for hauling longer trains.

To have one made, all I need to do is provide him with two of my standard motor parts (field coils and armatures) and the fee (forgot what it was) and he would create the new larger motor for me. If you look closely at the ones he had there, you can see the additional plates added on to the fields and armatures.


----------



## flyin-high (Nov 10, 2010)

SUPER motors (3/4") & SUPER PLUS (1") are the motors I produce using "S" gauge used motor parts (except SUPER motor shaft is NEW). I only use the armatures known as the "PULMOR" motors (narrow groove) manufactured by A C Gilbert, American Flyer. I do sell motors without the buyer having used core motors in trade (Extra charge). At the YORK PA. meet I am located in the SILVER hall, end wall tables L1 & L2. I'll also be at the "S" FEST train show in November. I have tables already reserved for both shows. Any questions feel free to email me at [email protected] Thanks, Dave


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Flyin-high -- You must be the person I spoke to @ York....it was in the Silver Hall at an end wall. The first questions I had are posted above....maybe take a look?


----------



## flyin-high (Nov 10, 2010)

Don, I had the Atlantic to show the SUPER PLUS 1 inch motor fits and works! It adds weight and therefore is much heavier and will pull many more cars! The SUPER motor is built to Am. Flyer spec's. To make the fields larger I tear down old units and use Flyer plates/segments, to increase the size. New rivets and the field is a duplicate to Am. Flyer.The SUPER PLUS motor I do the same to my spec's, just longer rivets. The armatures are a different story. I use NEW shafts for the SUPER motor. The SUPER PLUS utilizes OLD Flyer shafts as I use 2 shafts and join them in the middle of the plates/segments. I increase the wire size on the 1 inch motor. In both armatures, the plates/segments slide onto a fluted part of the shaft. Prices are $130.00 SUPER or $105.00 if you supply 2 correct motors. SUPER PLUS motor is $140.00 or $115.00 if you supply the correct parts. I rewind most Am. Flyer motors and manufacture *"S" & "O" gauge Turntables*, *Transfer Tables* & *E-Z Engine Test Stands*. Thanks, Dave


----------

